# Last night I dreamed I married Scarlett Johansson.



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Last night I dreamed I married Scarlett Johansson. The wedding was a little awckward--I realized I should have invited some people--and her parents didn?t think much of me, but I felt joyous in her presence and confident in her affection: I touched her breast; she laughed with me and kissed me. The dream devolved, as dreams do. In one scene I am trying to get the car started, and under the hood, somehow blow up the battery and get splattered with battery acid. In another I somehow mistake the hotel lobby for the bathroom. But still, I woke feeling warm and, for the first time in months and months, cheerful. That moment, when she laughed with me and kissed me, lingered, and I knew what it was like to be alive, and I knew that I could still feel it, and I believed that it was still in there, somewhere.

Anyway


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Scarlett Johansson could shake us all out of it..... one by one.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd marry Scarlett Johansson in a minute, too. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

I love your wedding day mishaps :lol:


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

dalailama15 said:


> Last night I dreamed I married Scarlett Johansson. The wedding was a little awckward--I realized I should have invited some people--and her parents didn?t think much of me, but I felt joyous in her presence and confident in her affection: I touched her breast; she laughed with me and kissed me. The dream devolved, as dreams do. In one scene I am trying to get the car started, and under the hood, somehow blow up the battery and get splattered accross my face and chest with battery acid. In another I somehow mistake the hotel lobby for the bathroom. But still, I woke feeling warm and, for the first time in months and months, cheerful. That moment, when she laughed with me and kissed me, lingered, and I knew what it was like to be alive, and I knew that I could still feel it, and I believed that it was still in there, somewhere.
> 
> Anyway


That's cool man. I'm glad to hear that you found some type of emotions. This is important to know that you can be your old self again. One step at a time is what I always like to say... :wink:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

lemontea said:


> I'd marry Scarlett Johansson in a minute, too. :roll:


even i'd marry scarlett johansson!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dailailama, 
That sounds like a very romantic dream. I love those -especially when they involve beautiful Hollywood starlets. Good for you man. I hope you experience something like that for real soon. Heck, I hope I do.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dailai,

Saw this article this morning and couldn't help but think of you and your dream. Would you mind being one of her possibly many lovers? :wink:

MSNBC
Updated: 2:37 a.m. ET Jan. 10, 2006
Scarlett Johansson says she doesn?t believe in monogamy ? that people weren?t meant to be with just one person. But she also says she wouldn?t date her ?Match Point? co-star Jonathan Rhys-Meyers ? because he?s too much like a girl.

?I don?t think human beings are monogamous creatures by nature,? she told reporters while promoting the flick. Still, Johansson says, she hasn?t given up on the idea of getting hitched one day. ?When I decide I want to have children with somebody I think it would be nice to be married to that person,? Johansson says.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

terri* said:


> ?I don?t think human beings are monogamous creatures by nature,? she told reporters while promoting the flick. Still, Johansson says, she hasn?t given up on the idea of getting hitched one day. ?When I decide I want to have children with somebody I think it would be nice to be married to that person,? Johansson says.


By the way they say that the Westerners are polygamous too, their marriages just are in a row instead of occurring at the same time.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

terri* said:


> Hi Dailai,
> 
> Saw this article this morning and couldn't help but think of you and your dream. Would you mind being one of her possibly many lovers? :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving us some hope, terri. 8)


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had several dreams about Catherine Zeta Jones for some reason. In my most recent one she took me out for dinner, then we went back to her place. I too felt joyous in her presence.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

I think Ms. Johansson just turned 21. Just a kid, but open minded, and just wondering out loud, I suppose, about nature/nurture stuff, and also just thinking up stuff to say for 1000 interviews for new Woody Allen movie. I have a feeling our marriage was going to be annulled anyway, once she found out what a worthless bum I am. lol

anyway


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i'm starting to have some sort of obsession with her as well. believe it or not i am one day older than her. her b-day nov 22nd 1984m mine nov 21st 1984, weird. she doesn't look 21, more late 20's.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

It happens. I have seen many of these dreams. Classmates that I wasn't aware I was in love with (and maybe still am  ). Like my subconscious was satisfying itself, and at the same time letting me know what is really happening inside.

Dreams are revealing a lot about you, so if you are visiting a psychologist, tell him/her. Every detail matters. Hmm... about the battery and bathroom, could it be that you don't trust you skills? Nahh... I don't know.

About 1 year ago I saw one. I was very sad to wake up. It was weird that I didn't knew the woman I saw in my dream (probably I wasn't remembering what woman impersonated the fantasy).

Oh yeah, and as for monogamy, I think it depends on the person.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Brainsilence02 said:


> About 1 year ago I saw one. I was very sad to wake up. It was weird that I didn't knew the woman I saw in my dream (probably I wasn't remembering what woman impersonated the fantasy).
> 
> Oh yeah, and as for monogamy, I think it depends on the person.


i have had dreams like that, brainsilence...once i had a dream about a complete stranger but in my dream i was totally in love with him. we had a wonderful relationship...then i woke up. i actually cried because i realized i'd never see him again, and i really did feel like i was in love with him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

agentcooper said:


> i have had dreams like that, brainsilence...once i had a dream about a complete stranger but in my dream i was totally in love with him. we had a wonderful relationship...then i woke up. i actually cried because i realized i'd never see him again, and i really did feel like i was in love with him.


Don't worry agentc, you can still hope for Scarlett Johansson.


----------

